# Ketchup Bottle



## #1twin (Feb 21, 2007)

This appears to be a ketchup bottle with 1971 LIMITED EDITION   1971 HWFI  37A 1-B-1660 on the base. Any of you bottle guru's know anything about this one? Any value?
 Thanks for any replys and I hope the picture works out[]

 Marvin


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 22, 2007)

It's looks similar to the  bicentennial bottle Hunt's put out in the 1970's. Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## #1twin (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you kind sir for the reply. I have been researching it today and came across the one you are speaking of. It was on e-bay for $25. and shaped the same. Thanks again for the info, I do appreciate it.    Marvin


----------



## preditor (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm glad you posted this bottle, I have one like it and didn't have a clue what it was.
 Thanks, Preditor[8D]


----------



## #1twin (Mar 2, 2007)

Your very welcome.  That is the great thing about this site. I have found  information from the good people of the forum, when I could not get any answers researching a bottle. Like the two little egg shaped bird feeders I dug up and thought they were a night light globe. They were in some post not to far back.
 Glad to have been some help. Happy digging,  Marvin


----------

